# Ground Coffee machine recommendations



## Eoghan (Dec 31, 2012)

My old machine died in the summer and I hastily bought a cheap one, which could not keep the coffee hot because the plate was not powerful enough. Most new coffee makers seem to have a cut out after 2 hours which is a bit limiting. I am looking for one which can keep the pot hot all day. 

Any recommendations (no pods please, I's Scottish)


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend getting a coffee maker with an insulated carafe. That way the coffee stays hot for hours (mine stays very hot for over 3 hours, and hot for another hour, and still very warm for a couple hours after that)... and because there is no heat source, it doesn't keep cooking the coffee.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 31, 2012)

Ben's solution is a good one. That is what we use in the church office.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 31, 2012)

You can get a coffee warming plate. A guy at work has one. Plugs into the wall and big enough for a cup to sit on it.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 31, 2012)

Make a French press and decant it into an insulated carafe. The coffee starts out better and hotter that way.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 1, 2013)

Ikea do insulated carafe's/jugs in the UK Eoghan, for the above suggestions other than that I can't think of anything other than the commercial drip brewers (jug below brewing, jug above keeping warm) - you could try ebay? I agree on the pods as a fellow celt! I tend to just brew freshly so I never need the longer warming period.


----------



## jambo (Jan 1, 2013)

I had a very good one from Morphy-Richards which kept the coffee warm which up until this model was always a bit of a problem with coffee makers. I then bought a De Longhi Expresso maker (which was voted best buy by Which magazine) and my wife gave our youngest son our old coffee maker when he went over to uni in Edinburgh. By the end of the year the coffee maker ended up in a 2nd hand shop which taught me never to give things you value to poor students!


----------



## Tirian (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the Sunbeam entry level Cafe style coffee machine. Wasn't too expensive but I don't know if you can get it in the UK. It is powerful enough to be pushing steam through a two cup head while using the steamer for your milk at the same time. It's like one you would see in a cafe - not one of those fancy push one button and everything is done for you including the milk. The best thing is that you can experiment with the fine/coarseness of the coffee (separate electric burr grinder) and with the temp of the milk to perfect your coffee. All the best!


----------



## Gavin (Jan 3, 2013)

I've used an Italian espresso maker for some time now. They wont break and you can take them camping. I also have a Pyrex coffee pot and a Corning coffee pot for when I need to make coffee for friends. The Pyrex has a glass peculator and the Corning has Stainless steel, but both will do a great cuppa and there's no wires (though you do get electric versions), plus the coffee is hot! I like fresh coffee, but there's nothing wrong with making a full pot and then keeping it in a flask.
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...TPsgbNlYDYDg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1440&bih=811 and
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...34e20d1e4d378e&bpcl=40096503&biw=1440&bih=811 or https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...fac466db9a8ba0&bpcl=40096503&biw=1440&bih=811


----------

